# Does my Vizsla need a coat (it's 52 degrees Fahrenheit here)?q



## YonathanZ

Hi,

Our winter this year is surprisingly cold (it's usually more like a half-assed summer) at 52 degree Fahrenheit and I sure feel cold. I wonder if Vizslas need a coat at such a temperature?

Also, I'm new here.


----------



## SuperV

Not at 50 degrees....I just got in from a walk in 20 degree weather without a dog coat. I do have one for teens and single digits, but generally speaking if they are running and moving they don't need a coat..


Welcome to the forum!
Nate


----------



## Flint14

Mine shivers and whimpers and WILL NOT MOVE if it is below 30. He has one sweater, a rain coat, and a wool coat. He wears the sweater if the house is too cold, and the coats when it gets ridiculous outside. It probably depends on the dog and how well they can keep themselves warm =)


----------



## emilycn

i have a couple fleece coats for my pup... Lua shivers if the house is below 67 degrees and won't play outside in anything under 50 without at coat.


----------



## MilesMom

I think every dog is different. Miles gets very cold, if it's under 50 I put his Chilly Dog Trail Blazer coat on for our morning run. If he's just sitting, he will shiver if under 60 so if we go out to dinner in the winter and sit outside we put a coat on him. 

Our second V, Chase, is a bit more resilient to cold. We only put one on him in the snow or if temp is down in the low 40s.


----------



## Melissa_DT

My boy gets cold and starts shivering and will refuse to stay outside if it's too cold ( it's been in the low 20s/high teens here the last few days). When I try and go for walks he will pee and do his business and try and pull me back towards the house as fast as possible if I don't put a jacket on him. Usually I will use a jacket in anything under 40, and this was pretty much decided by Bentley based on his reactions to the weather. I think every dog will be different and some will tolerate cold better than others. If your pup seems to be cold/uncomfortable I would use a jacket.


----------



## YonathanZ

I appreciate the replies. So if I don't see obvious signs that he's cold outside, I shouldn't bother getting a coat for him?


----------



## mswhipple

Hey, YonathanZ, welcome to the forums!! 

As long as your dog can run around during the cold weather, he will generate enough body heat to stay fairly warm. Investing in a coat or sweater isn't a bad idea, though, because there will be times when it's cold and he can't run around. Examples: waiting in the car for you during the winter, or just hanging around the house, depending on where you set your thermostat. The Vizsla is a little different than many other dogs, because he has such a close coat (very short hair), and sometimes a bare belly, too. . ;D ;D ;D


----------

